# Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help!



## geoffaree (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm buying a 1996 Passat in town and my friend said it might be a Wolfsburg what does that mean is this good. It had a castle emblem behind the front tires is that the logo?? it is the GLX VR6 tell me about my car please!!! 
Thanks!


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (geoffaree)*

im pretty sure it just means that its a GLX that was just made in wolfsburg germany thats all


----------



## IlliniVW (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (wickedfast87gti)*








I am not a "vw expert" like many on here. But did they make a Wolfsburg Edition Passat? I have only heard of the WE Jetta. But as I said, I'm no VW expert.


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (geoffaree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoffaree* »_I'm buying a 1996 Passat in town and my friend said it might be a Wolfsburg what does that mean is this good. It had a castle emblem behind the front tires is that the logo?? it is the GLX VR6 tell me about my car please!!! 
Thanks!

There was no Wolfsburg Edition Passat. AFAIK, all B4 Passats in the US had the plastic Wolfsburg emblem covering what should have been the side blinkers.
The 1996 VR6 Passat was OBD2, I think. My 1997 VR6 has been pretty good drivetrain-wise. I've been stranded once - the belt tensioner seized up and sheared the pulley right off, shredding the belt with it. Common trouble spots are the door handles, window regulators, and melting AC fan switches. The engine is pretty solid - it has a timing chain.
Check out the PAOM forum.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (B4A3WhatNext)*

"Wolfsburg Editions" are/were option packages grouped together and used as a marketing tool by VW of America. In some cases, Wolfsburg Edition vehicles were not even assembled at the Wolfsburg Plant. 
Personally, I do not know if the 1996 Passat had a Wolfsburg Edition or not.


_Modified by charlier at 9:00 PM 1-3-2006_


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (charlier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlier* »_"
Personally, I do not know if the 1996 Passat had a Wolfsburg Edition or not.

_Modified by charlier at 9:00 PM 1-3-2006_

no...as stated above, there was never a wolfie passat sold in the US. all B4 NA Passats had the wolfburg symbol to cover up what was normally the side markers.
bill


----------



## chris18t (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (geoffaree)*

wolfsburg all the way man.. its made in germany not mexico!


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (chris18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris18t* »_wolfsburg all the way man.. its made in germany not mexico!

yes...B4 passats were made in germany but the question he's asking is if there was ever a WE Passat & that answer would be no
and it doesn't matter _where_ a VW is made...one of the best VWs i've ever had was _hecho en mexico_ and one of the worst VWs i've ever had was made in germany...
bill


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (jebglx)*

To be pedantic, my B4 was made in Brussels. That's in Belgium, for the geographically impaired, not Germany.
Oh, but the VIN begins with WVW, which indicates German origin. Go figure.


----------



## CGK (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (B4A3WhatNext)*

Technically, there was a Wolfsburg Editiion Passat !!
It was known here as the B2 Quantum MY 1984-1985.
There have not been any Wolfsburg Edition Passats since then.
BTW, B4 Passats were all assembled in the Emden, Germany plant.
I believe that they are still assembled there to this day but haven't checked recently.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (CGK)*

I'll bet nobody here remembers VW's "Champagne Edition" cars. 
...I feel so old sometimes.


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (CGK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CGK* »_BTW, B4 Passats were all assembled in the Emden, Germany plant.

According to my VIN, my B4 was made in Brussels, Belgium. At that point, Emden had switched over to B5 production for Europe.


----------



## Dr. Bob (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (vwlarry)*

"I'll bet nobody here remembers VW's "Champagne Edition" cars.
...I feel so old sometimes. "

Yes, with special colors too! I remember the silver "Champagne Edition Cabrio". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However, I never bought one of them.
Here's another one for you Larry. Do you remember the Special Edition
1982 Scirocco in Fire Engine Red? With heated side mirrors, a 16V engine with Ricarro seats and tear drop alloys?
Unfortunately I did not have that one either however I did have the 79 Scirocco II with GMP upgraded suspension, weber bigthroat throttle body, Phoenix tires and of course an Escort radar detector.








AND yes they never sold a Passat B4 Wolfsburg Edition .......we still have our 89 Wolfsburg Jetta and it is fun to drive compared to these new (B5.5) heavy beasts(3600 lbs)










_Modified by Dr. Bob at 5:21 AM 1-6-2006_


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (CGK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CGK* »_Technically, there was a Wolfsburg Editiion Passat !!
It was known here as the B2 Quantum MY 1984-1985.


ack







...there i go again w/ the B3-B6 passat snobbery







...
dasher & quantums ARE passats...dashers & quantums ARE passats








bill


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (Dr. Bob)*

Oh yeah. I remember them all. Sciroccos used to be an important part of my life. I bought a new '76 (Ancona Blue), and a new '80 Type S sunroof coupe (Mars Red, natch). My friends drove Sciroccos too, including a couple of Champagne Edition '78's (the white/black precursors to the Type S). Another friend bought a new, black '83 Scirocco with the then-new 90hp engine. Talk about EXCITEMENT! 
My oh my how times have changed in the automobile world.


----------



## CivicMinded (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (chris18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris18t* »_wolfsburg all the way man.. its made in germany not mexico!

(sigh...







)
=================================================
Here is some schooling about "Wolfsburg Edition" cars:
First and foremost, having "Wolfsburg Edition" on the side of your car does not mean that it was made in Wolfsburg, Germany. 
All Wolfsburg Edition MKIV Jettas were made in Mexico. Period.
Early German-built MkII Jettas had square badges on the front quarter panels to cover up the holes where Euro-spec side markers would have been. These square badges featured the Wolfsburg Crest, but these cars were NOT Wolfsburg Editions. Are you still with me? Moving on...Wolfsburg Edition MkIIs, whether Golfs, Jettas, or what not - had CIRCULAR badges that explicitly said "Wolfsburg Edition" on them.
MkIIs that were true Wolfsburg Editions could have been built in Mexico, the United States, or Germany.
As for the B3/B4 Passats - there were no Wolfsburg Editions; but there was a Wolfsburg Crest on the side of the car to conceal the hole where the side marker would have been, as someone said previously.
All MkI Wolfsburg Edition Cabriolets were built in Osnabruck, Germany at the Karmann Coachworks. 
I must be forgetting something...but that's enough for now.
I hope it helps.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (CivicMinded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CivicMinded* »_
(sigh...







)
=================================================
Here is some schooling about "Wolfsburg Edition" cars:
First and foremost, having "Wolfsburg Edition" on the side of your car does not mean that it was made in Wolfsburg, Germany. 
All Wolfsburg Edition MKIV Jettas were made in Mexico. Period.
Early German-built MkII Jettas had square badges on the front quarter panels to cover up the holes where Euro-spec side markers would have been. These square badges featured the Wolfsburg Crest, but these cars were NOT Wolfsburg Editions. Are you still with me? Moving on...Wolfsburg Edition MkIIs, whether Golfs, Jettas, or what not - had CIRCULAR badges that explicitly said "Wolfsburg Edition" on them.
MkIIs that were true Wolfsburg Editions could have been built in Mexico, the United States, or Germany.
As for the B3/B4 Passats - there were no Wolfsburg Editions; but there was a Wolfsburg Crest on the side of the car to conceal the hole where the side marker would have been, as someone said previously.
All MkI Wolfsburg Edition Cabriolets were built in Osnabruck, Germany at the Karmann Coachworks. 
I must be forgetting something...but that's enough for now.
I hope it helps.










Yeah what he said. I have a WE Fox and I am damn sure there were no Foxes assembled in Germany, as far as I know there is only one Fox there.


----------



## NSI S4 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (CivicMinded)*


_Quote »_All Wolfsburg Edition MKIV Jettas were made in Mexico. Period.

True ture, i own a MK4 wolfsgurg and my vin# starts 3VW. The "3" meaning 
made in mexico If the vin starts "WVW" its made in germany.
Being a wolfsburg is more of a package, sport seats, factory wing, and a few other little things. hope this helps 



_Modified by TjNvrStk at 3:50 PM 1-8-2006_


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (TjNvrStk)*

Like mostly everyone else said, "Wolfsburg Edition" is a U.S.-only(maybe Canada too) trimline(where a trimline is like GL, GLS, GLX, etc.). We have a Mexican-made Mk4 Jetta Wolfie and a U.S.-made Mk2 Golf Wolfie.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (B4A3WhatNext)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4A3WhatNext* »_To be pedantic, my B4 was made in Brussels. That's in Belgium, for the geographically impaired, not Germany.
Oh, but the VIN begins with WVW, which indicates German origin. Go figure.

WVW doesn't have to mean literally in Germany. It means that it was built in a plant owned by VW Germany but not that the plant itself was in Germany.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (CivicMinded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CivicMinded* »_
(sigh...







)
=================================================
Here is some schooling about "Wolfsburg Edition" cars:
First and foremost, having "Wolfsburg Edition" on the side of your car does not mean that it was made in Wolfsburg, Germany. 
All Wolfsburg Edition MKIV Jettas were made in Mexico. Period.
Early German-built MkII Jettas had square badges on the front quarter panels to cover up the holes where Euro-spec side markers would have been. These square badges featured the Wolfsburg Crest, but these cars were NOT Wolfsburg Editions. Are you still with me? Moving on...Wolfsburg Edition MkIIs, whether Golfs, Jettas, or what not - had CIRCULAR badges that explicitly said "Wolfsburg Edition" on them.
MkIIs that were true Wolfsburg Editions could have been built in Mexico, the United States, or Germany.
As for the B3/B4 Passats - there were no Wolfsburg Editions; but there was a Wolfsburg Crest on the side of the car to conceal the hole where the side marker would have been, as someone said previously.
All MkI Wolfsburg Edition Cabriolets were built in Osnabruck, Germany at the Karmann Coachworks. 
I must be forgetting something...but that's enough for now.
I hope it helps.










Pretty much that's it.
Badge swapping aside, a real "Wolfsburg Edition" VW will have one of three things badge-wise...either a round badge on the front fenders w/the castle and the words "Wolfsburg Edition" (95% of the cases) or a rectangular badge on back (very late Mk3 Golfs and Jettas) that reads "Wolfsburg Edition" (no castle) or a rectangular "Wolfsburg Edition" (no castle) badge on the fenders (Mk4 Jetta).
Had no relation to build location.
Anything other badging (such as a castle but no wording), it's not a "Wolfsburg Edition"...it was just for show and/or to plug a hole in the fender for something not used in the US (such as side blinker lights).
WEs really aren't necessarily all that special either. It was a trim and equipment package and rarely included a powertrain upgrade. It usually was upholstery and rims, maybe 1/2 tinted tails (some Mk3 wolfie-edition Jettas for example that were not GLXs or GTs got these), or a few other items. Sometimes it was very little (1990 Wolfie Golf got "big bumpers" and that's it...and those were retained as standard equipment for the rest of the Mk2 in the US anyway).
Hate to say it but at the time they may have been nice but years later the Wolfies are not that big of a deal.


_Modified by gti_matt at 2:43 PM 1-12-2006_


----------



## vwracewars (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Wolfsburg Edition questions! need help! (gti_matt)*

In germany,the "wolfsburg edition" Passat was a special edition,painted in darkburgundy,with 2-pieced BBS rims and blue coloured interior.Do you mean this?


----------

